# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  اسم فارسی برای اپلیکیشن

## hmdknight

سلام
چطوری میشه اسم اپلیکیشن اندروید رو فارسی گذاشت؟ آیا اصلا امکانش هست؟
وقتی اسم رو فارسی میکنم، موقع کامپایل خطا میده

radstudio 10.4 استفاده میکنم و multi device.

----------

